# Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder — 1/2 HP  $89.99 at Northern Tool



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2012)

[h1]Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder — 1/2 HP[/h1]

<div class="item"> Item#  151342</div><div class="clear"></div>
Was $129.99

Sale $89.99

Order Today and Save $40.00
<script type="text/javascript">document.getElementById('savingsMessage').innerHTML = '';</script>
Guaranteed Lowest Prices
Qty
 <input type="hidden" name="URL" value="AjaxOrderItemDisplayView" id="OrderItemAddForm_url_200451267"/>  <input type="hidden" name="catEntryId" value="200451267" id="OrderItemAddForm_catEntryId_200451267"/>  <input type="hidden" name="productId" value="200451267" id="OrderItemAddForm_productId_200451267"/>  <input type="hidden" name="quantity" value="" id="OrderItemAddForm_quantity_200451267" value="1"/> 














Add to Wish List Item In Wish List Add to Wish List 

In Stock Online
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Calculate Shipping 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Calculate Shipping mbox begin  
Offer Id: 66235   Offer Id: 64068
 mbox end  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Check Store Availability mbox begin  mbox end

Manufacturer's Warranty: 12 months limited parts / No labor
Extended Warranty Replacement Plan — 1 Year 
Only $14.99


----------



## smoking b (Dec 3, 2012)

Is that the one you have Dave?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep..... Noisy but seems to do a good job, and that is a pretty good price....


----------



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2012)

Even better, I just got a new $20 off $100 purchase and there are a few other things I need from Northern, so that drops my price to $69!!!!!

(PS.  I posted the sale in the general area before I saw this post - they also have their Kitchener 5# stuffer on sale too).


----------

